# Verizon Wireless: New Droid OS



## EVAC41 (Jun 27, 2006)

I hear that the new Droid OS (Ice Cream Sandwich) is being pushed out to different phones. When talking with the CSR of Verizon Wireless he let me know that they are started to push it out to different phones. He also let me know that he got his last week which he has the Razer. I have the Droid 4 and was just wondering when the new OS will be pushed out to my phone.

Thanks!!


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Not to nitpick, but it's the Android OS. DROID is a line of phones. 

Which phones do you have, and on what carrier? Some have had their ICS release date announced, while others have not.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Real Soon.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1505


----------



## EVAC41 (Jun 27, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> Not to nitpick, but it's the Android OS. DROID is a line of phones.
> 
> Which phones do you have, and on what carrier? Some have had their ICS release date announced, while others have not.


Oops I has having a brain jar. :lol: .. I ment the Android OS but accidently put droid instead.

Phone: Droid 4, Verizon Wireless.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

VZW likes to take their sweet time with updates, but I would expect to see it pretty soon.

EDIT: As of March, not timetable had yet been set. I thought I saw a later version that this, but I can't seem to find it..... My guess would be late Q3 or early Q4.

http://phandroid.com/2012/03/12/mot...good-for-us-droid-razrs-bionics-and-droid-4s/

EDIT 2: Here it is. Listed in "Development" with a Q3 launch.

https://forums.motorola.com/pages/00add97d6c


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

EVAC41 said:


> I hear that the new Droid OS (Ice Cream Sandwich) is being pushed out to different phones. When talking with the CSR of Verizon Wireless he let me know that they are started to push it out to different phones. He also let me know that he got his last week which he has the Razer. I have the Droid 4 and was just wondering when the new OS will be pushed out to my phone.
> 
> Thanks!!


Here's a good reference listing ICS upgrades across several manufacturers and providers. Good for comparing where you are overall ..

http://blogs.computerworld.com/19341/android_40_upgrade_list


----------



## csgo (Oct 15, 2006)

BTW, Ice Cream Sandwich is not the "new" Android OS. Jelly Bean is the current version and there is no current development on the older ICS.

Unfortunately Google has allowed all this fragmentation to exist. There are still phones out there running Eclair, Froyo, and Gingerbread. Some of the fragmentation exists due to ICS and JB requiring 1GB of RAM, but the problem is that all the various manufacturers put their (terrible) skins on top of Android. This along with locked bootloaders prevent device owners from staying current.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

There are no new phones coming out with Eclair and Froyo. There are precious few with Gingerbread and most are running ICS. 

ICS has a RAM requirement, but it's 256MB minimum, 512MB recommended with a solid GPU. Developers who tell you different are lazy.


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

EVAC41 said:


> Oops I has having a brain jar. :lol: .. I ment the Android OS but accidently put droid instead.
> 
> Phone: Droid 4, Verizon Wireless.


I just bought the verizon droid 4 also. After reading about ice cream and jellybean I became hungry. Then I did a live chat with someone from motorola. As others have stated I was told yes we still have gingerbread. The razr and maxx have ics already. Our version will be pushed soon. For us jelly bean is probably a long ways off.

Still it has a big screen, 1 gb ram and super fast 4g. Verizon blows away others on coverage where I live. The best slider made, but bring on the cold now during summer.


----------

